# All Grain - Uk Goldings, Styrian Goldings And Saaz Hops - 500gm Of Eac



## ledgenko (2/8/11)

L&G , 

after a long wait (5 weeks) my hop order from Nikos arrived this morning .. and the excitement was HUGE!!! Even SWMBO said "You ARE brewing tomorrow arent you!!" which is definately a new experience !!! now I am not sure what to brew first !!! Its a terrible dilemma ;-) 


So this is what I have -

500gm - EKG, Saaz and Styrian Goldings


But I am hoping for some suggestions ... :icon_chickcheers: 


I have 25kg Export pils, 

2kg lots of Caramunich, Munich, Crystal, Choc, Wheat & Rye..

2kg Dextrose and 1kg Golden syrup

1kg Rolled oats

5 kg Rice 

15 Vanilla pods

Liquid yeast - Burtons Ale 

and a working Fermenting fridge (finished yesterday !!!)


----------



## Charst (2/8/11)

ledgenko said:


> L&G ,
> 
> after a long wait (5 weeks) my hop order from Nikos arrived this morning .. and the excitement was HUGE!!! Even SWMBO said "You ARE brewing tomorrow arent you!!" which is definately a new experience !!! now I am not sure what to brew first !!! Its a terrible dilemma ;-)
> 
> ...



Assuming you have temp control id be doing a Dupont Clone with the Export Pils and the EKG. Otherwise a Vanilla Robust Porter with a little oats for silkyness.


----------



## Nick JD (2/8/11)

Fermenting fridge? I'd suggest a lager with the Pils and the Saaz and a dried lager yeast @12-14C.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/8/11)

English Bitter with some crystal to balance. Lots of EKG and Styrian to give it a nice hop aroma.

Then a german/czech lager with the Saaz.

Then a german wheat, if you can get the yeast (or belgian wheat with a little styrian and saaz combo).

If you'd got these two months earlier, I'd say to do a porter or brown ale, but by the time it's at drinking stage, the weather will start turning on you.

Get your summer brewing done now in winter, and reap the benefits of lots of beer done.

Goomba


----------

